
What sort of people become white nationalists? - Anon84
https://www.economist.com/democracy-in-america/2018/08/13/what-sort-of-people-become-white-nationalists
======
kaolti
Can anyone explain to me how the article connected:

 _being white was “very” or “extremely important” to their identity_
_expressed strong feelings of white solidarity_ _believed whites suffered a
meaningful amount of discrimination_

with _people likelier to harbour angry racial resentments_?

There is no explanation found, we're just accept this as fact and throw out
further conclusions from this basis.

On another note, I can see why The Economist wants you to become a paying
subscriber.

How else will they have the resources to put together these important pieces
that will surely make the world a better place and keep people informed about
these essential issues in society. A prime example of what they stand against
according to their motto: "... timid ignorance obstructing our progress."

